# Ma Malakat Aimanukum



## Ma Malakat Aimanukum

Hello,
 I am looking to have this translated into Arabic Calligraphy. 
I understand it means one who is owned pertaining to female captives. But that litterally it is "what is held by the right hand" which could mean spouse or property. 

I am seeking to make this a gift to someone and would like the proper way of scribing it in singular form (female) 

Thank you


----------



## Whodunit

Well, to me that means "What does your right hand possess?" That I would transliterate with ما ملكت ايمنكم؟, but it seems incorrect to me, because if you say "malakat", which is feminine, you should also use "jumnakum" (feminine). Your phrase "what is held by the right hand" would mean ما مملكت من قبل اليمنى؟.

But that's just my humble opinion, I'm not a native speaker and don't know Arabic.


----------



## elroy

Ma Malakat Aimanukum said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am looking to have this translated into Arabic Calligraphy.
> I understand it means one who is owned pertaining to female captives. But that litterally it is "what is held by the right hand" which could mean spouse or property.
> 
> I am seeking to make this a gift to someone and would like the proper way of scribing it in singular form (female)
> 
> Thank you


 
Here is the way it is written:

*ما ملكت أيمانكم*

The feminine form would be "aymanuki" and would be written like this:

*ما ملكت أيمانك*

Go here for an in-depth analysis of the meanings of the phrase.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, to me that means "What does your right hand possess?"


 
Good guess, but in that case, ماذا would be more appropriate (don't ask me why! ). In this case, ما is used as a pronoun: "what." The German equivalent would be "das, was deine..."



> That I would transliterate with ما ملكت ايمنكم؟, but it seems incorrect to me, because if you say "malakat", which is feminine, you should also use "jumnakum" (feminine).


 
Close again. The verb is feminine but the subject is plural. You should know that that's the way it works sometimes!  



> Your phrase "what is held by the right hand" would mean ما مملكت من قبل اليمنى؟.


 
Not really. Your second word is not correct. "Is held" would be يملك (yUmlak).


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Good guess, but in that case, ماذا would be more appropriate (don't ask me why! ). In this case, ما is used as a pronoun: "what." The German equivalent would be "das, was deine..."


 
I know the difference between "maa" and "maadhaa", but I can't apply it in practise. 



> Close again. The verb is feminine but the subject is plural. You should know that that's the way it works sometimes!


 
Ah, that's the strange thing in Arabic I always forget about. 



> Not really. Your second word is not correct. "Is held" would be يملك (yUmlak).


 
Since I don't know for sure how the Arabic passive voice works, I just tried to add "mu" in the beginning after this pattern: "mufa33al" = "he/it is had"


----------



## mansio

Mâmalakat is one word and means "belongings, slaves of"

Same word as mamluk.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Since I don't know for sure how the Arabic passive voice works, I just tried to add "mu" in the beginning after this pattern: "mufa33al" = "he/it is had"


 
mufa33al does not mean "he/it is had."  It means "done."  Also, it is only the pattern for _some_ verbs.

If you want to know more about the passive voice, feel free to start a new thread!


----------



## elroy

mansio said:
			
		

> Mâmalakat is one word and means "belongings, slaves of"
> 
> Same word as mamluk.


 
Greetings, mansio, and welcome to the forums! 

Could you please write your first word in Arabic letters? I can't recognize it.

The second one means "possessed."

I'm curious about the first one, though. Could you have meant "*mumtalakaat*" ("possessions")?


----------



## mansio

Sorry, I blundered : I thought mâ malakat was one word. Forget my preceding post.


----------



## elroy

mansio said:
			
		

> Sorry, I blundered : I thought mâ malakat was one word. Forget my preceding post.


 
Just so everyone is informed, that means "what she possessed."


----------



## Ma Malakat Aimanukum

Ok so I was right and thank you soo much for the female form- 
I am now seeking it's male counter part  
owner (M) 
or he who possess slave or something along those lines- 
I have seen where Al sayyid is commonly used as a title would that be an appropriate assumption to use?


----------



## Ma Malakat Aimanukum

Also in my searches I found the following terms ccould some one be so kind to translate them - they seem to be all various forms of scripting the same word.
كم
ما ملكت يمينك
ما ملكت أيمانهن
ما ملكت أيمانهم
ما ملكت أيمانكم


ما ملكت أيمانهن
ما ملكت أيمانهم
ما ملكت أيمانكم


----------



## Ma Malakat Aimanukum

The reasoning for these translations is that I am seeking a calligrapher to create a few scrolls ( possibly even a tattoo ) which would read she who is owned - Not in a derogatory fashion- I came upon the term above in doing some research and saw the same write up you provided ElRoy- I liked the idea behind it- 

I guess my question is that if I decided to tattoo it would it read as if I was owned ?

Context is everything here so I want to make sure before I plaster it in my home or on my body.


----------



## supernova

ما ملكت يمينك
ِما ملكت يمينك
ما ملكت يمينه
ما ملكت أيمانكم
ما ملكت أيمانكن
ما ملكت أيمانهم
ما ملكت أيمانهن



With my respect to Elroy, the way above is the only correct transliteration (which Mr Ma Malakat Aimanukum found while searching), and not the one below: 



			
				Elroy said:
			
		

> *ما ملكت أيمنكم  *
> 
> The feminine form would be "aymanuki" and would be written like this:
> 
> *ما ملكت أيمنك  *


 
because the plural of *يمين* is *أيمان* and Elroy's transliteration is missing the Elef.
And about having it as a tattoo in my opinion I don't think it's a good idea, first because not many people will get your point, and also because it's a famous part of many verses in the Qur'an (so you may also get critisized for it), that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ma Malakat Aimanukum

supernova said:
			
		

> ما ملكت يمينك
> ِما ملكت يمينك
> ما ملكت يمينه
> ما ملكت أيمانكم
> ما ملكت أيمانكن
> ما ملكت أيمانهم
> ما ملكت أيمانهن



I would like to know what the syntax of the above words mean- 
as in how would they read- as in gender and tense-
Also examples of usage- in english please


----------



## Whodunit

Ma Malakat Aimanukum said:
			
		

> I would like to know what the syntax of the above words mean-
> as in how would they read- as in gender and tense-
> Also examples of usage- in english please


 
Here you go:

ما ملكت يمينك - maa malakat yameenak - what your (sg./m.) hand possesses
ِما ملكت يمينك - maa malakat yameenaki - what your (sg./f.) hand possesses
ما ملكت يمينه - maa malakat yameenuhu - what his hand possesses
ما ملكت أيمانكم - maa malakat 2aimanukum - what your (pl./m.) hands possess
ما ملكت أيمانكن - maa malakat 2aimanukunna - what your (pl./f.) hands possess
ما ملكت أيمانهم - maa malakat 2aimanuhum - what their (m.) hands possess
ما ملكت أيمانهن - maa malakat 2aimanuhunna - what their (f.) hands possess

Two forms are missing:

ما ملكت يميني - maa malakat yameenee - what my hand possesses
ما ملكت يمينها - maa malakat yameenuhaa - what her hand possesses

I don't want to mention the dual forms, because I think their need another verb, don't they?


----------



## supernova

the literal meaning of the yameen is "the right hand" it has many other meanings but since I noticed that you're using the word hand in your translation I thought it would be nice if I tell you the exact meaning in case you didn't know it, 
the dual form is 
ما ملكت يمينيكما = ma malakat yameenaikuma
ما ملكت يمينيهما = ma malakat yameenaihema 
that's if you want to talk about only (two right hands, which usually two people have) 
but if you want to talk about the plural that two people have. it would be: 
ما ملكت يمينكما = ma malakat yameenakuma
ما ملكت يمينهما = ma malakat yameenahuma
the only different is the yaa' missing from the second examples.
so no other verb is involved here, why did you think another would be involved in the dual Whodonit ? just curious.


----------



## Whodunit

supernova said:
			
		

> the literal meaning of the yameen is "the right hand" (that would be "al-yameen" ) it has many other meanings but since I noticed that you're using the word hand in your translation I thought it would be nice if I tell you the exact meaning in case you didn't know it,
> the dual form is
> ما ملكت يمينيكما = ma malakat yameenaikuma
> ما ملكت يمينيهما = ma malakat yameenaihema
> that's if you want to talk about only (two right hands, which usually two people have)
> but if you want to talk about the plural that two people have. it would be:
> ما ملكت يمينكما = ma malakat yameenakuma
> ما ملكت يمينهما = ma malakat yameenahuma
> the only different is the yaa' missing from the second examples.
> so no other verb is involved here, why did you think another would be involved in the dual Whod*u*nit ? just curious.


 
I thought one would use verb forms like malakumaa, malakataa, and malakaa. I don't know that I have to use the feminine verb form as well. Thanks for the clafication.

I have yet another question. You said "If you want to talk about the plural that two people have". What were you referring to? To more hands? Why would I use "yameena" then and not "2aimana"?


----------



## supernova

the most accurate translation of the dual in our example is: yameenaikuma & yameenaihuma, meaning (your 2 right hands both of you, and their 2 right hands both of them) the "both of them" refers to the 2 people we're talking about and not the two hands, why I said it should be the most accurate because two people would have only 2 right hands anyways, so if we use the plural or singular here to these two people, it would be gramatically correct, but not logically correct, because two people cannot have more or less than two right hands, but like I said you can still use even the plural which I didn't refer to before (أيمانكما = aimaanukuna = meaning "your hands both of you) "your hands" here in arabic refers to more than 2 right hands, logically incorrect.  I hope this is a little bit clear, it's confusing because this example has many variations ...


----------



## Whodunit

supernova said:
			
		

> the most accurate translation of the dual in our example is: yameenaikuma & yameenaihuma, meaning (your 2 right hands both of you, and their 2 right hands both of them) the "both of them" refers to the 2 people we're talking about and not the two hands, why I said it should be the most accurate because two people would have only 2 right hands anyways, so if we use the plural or singular here to these two people, it would be gramatically correct, but not logically correct, because two people cannot have more or less than two right hands, but like I said you can still use even the plural which I didn't refer to before (أيمانكما = aimaanukuna = meaning "your hands both of you) "your hands" here in arabic refers to more than 2 right hands, logically incorrect.  I hope this is a little bit clear, it's confusing because this example has many variations ...


 
Everything's clear now. Thank you very much.


----------



## supernova

and by the way, malakumaa, malakataa, and malakaa wouldn't be correct, you don't need to conjugate the verb malaka ملك here, it reminds me of the common mistake that Spanish learners make with gustar, instead of saying "nos gusta la comida" for example they say "nos gustan la comida" conjugating the verb gustar according to the pronoun before it and not to the word following it. I'm sure you speak Spanish and I'm sure you got my point.
so the maa and the aa should be added to the word "yameenok" and not to the verb malaka.


----------



## Whodunit

supernova said:
			
		

> and by the way, malakumaa, malakataa, and malakaa wouldn't be correct, you don't need to conjugate the verb malaka ملك here, it reminds me of the common mistake that Spanish learners make with gustar, instead of saying "nos gusta la comida" for example they say "nos gustan la comida" conjugating the verb gustar according to the pronoun before it and not to the word following it. I'm sure you speak Spanish and I'm sure you got my point.
> so the maa and the aa should be added to the word "yameenok" and not to the verb malaka.


 
So it's like every Arabic verb preceeding the subject, it doesn't have to be conjugated, or one only needs one verb form. 

I don't speak Spanish, but I understand the problem with "gustar". Me gusta aquella lengua.


----------



## supernova

ok first of all the conjugation (malakumaa) doesn't exist at all when it comes to (they both possessed) , they both possessed =  malakaa (masc), malakataa (fem), so the second and third conjugation that you made was correct, but not the first one, when I say they were both correct, I mean if we didn't have the word "aymaan" and only if you meant they both possessed (past tense), but let's go back to why I said that you made a mistake and you conjugated something you shouldn't conjugate, I will translate back to English what you wrote,
the word malakaa you mentioned, if we add to it aimanuhuma it would mean :
they possessed their right hands (which doesn't make sense in English)
if you add the singular to it, malakaa yameenahuma = they possessed their right hand, 
so my answer to your question about "So it's like every Arabic verb preceeding the subject, it doesn't have to be conjugated, or one only needs one verb form" 
I would say it depends on what you wanted to say and to what you wanted to refer to.


----------



## elroy

supernova said:
			
		

> ما ملكت يمينك
> ِما ملكت يمينك
> ما ملكت يمينه
> ما ملكت أيمانكم
> ما ملكت أيمانكن
> ما ملكت أيمانهم
> ما ملكت أيمانهن
> 
> 
> 
> With my respect to Elroy, the way above is the only correct transliteration (which Mr Ma Malakat Aimanukum found while searching), and not the one below:
> 
> 
> 
> because the plural of *يمين* is *أيمان* and Elroy's transliteration is missing the Elef.
> And about having it as a tattoo in my opinion I don't think it's a good idea, first because not many people will get your point, and also because it's a famous part of many verses in the Qur'an (so you may also get critisized for it), that's just my opinion.


 
You are, of course, correct.

I don't know what I was thinking.

I will edit my post to avoid confusion.


----------

